# ever check into a mental hospital?



## akt

can't believe I'm asking this. but I have alot going on in my life now and I'm really stressed and feel more of a nervous wreck than usual. I've actually been thinking about maybe checking into a mental hospital or something. 

I don't have insurance, no job, no income - would they even give me proper treatment? and long term treatment? Maybe get me the therapy and such I've needed?

also - would I be able to check myself out? as long as i'm not a harm to myself or others, I should be able to leave? I did some searching and read if they do give me any medication I would have to stay 3 weeks to see if it works, is that true? I ask because I have cats here that I need to feed and clean up after so I can probably only be out 2 days max (my parents can't/won't do it - which is part of my problems right now). unless they let me check in and out daily? sorry, just wondering if anyone knows how it might work.


----------



## LynnNBoys

I've thought about it but haven't looked into it. I have kids so definitely complicated.

I'll be interested in any responses.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

good luck. you probably need some form of insurance or money to get into a psych ward and have a psychotic break to be admitted.


----------



## Zyriel

It is very expensive :/ place I was at when I was younger was like 2k a day I "think" insurance paid it all though. It didn't really help me much though I couldn't wait to get out. They control when you sleep and eat, they take blood and vitals every day, and you sit through group therapy hearing the same stories over and over, then go through multiple abuse substance groups no matter if it affects you or not.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I've had to check in a couple of times. My insurance covers it 100%. Each ward is a little different. If you are admitted because you have active suicidal thoughts, then you won't be able to leave the ward. Eventually, the docs upgrade your privileges to the point where you can leave the ward unescorted, and sometimes they let you leave for the evening or even for the weekend. Research desperately to see if you can be admitted if you really need the treatment, and try your best to see if someone can look after your cats. Good luck to you.


----------



## Dublin

*Been Once...Thinking of returning*

Hello. This may be a little long, but I thought I would share my own experience.

I checked myself into my local ER that has a psychiatric hospital inside the regular hospital. I was asked questions about my diet and what was wrong and if I had insurance, then I was taken into a private ER room to be watched until the psych aids could collect me. Even if you don't have insurance a hospital can not turn you away. They may have to arrange for you to be sent by ambulance or taxi to another facility, but the threat of a lawsuit is bad for their reputation and it is more economical for them to risk helping you and you not pay the bill as opposed to you or a family member suing them for not helping you in your time of need.
I was collected to the psych ward and they took my blood and asked for a urine sample to look for any medical causes of my depression and suicidal thoughts. They may take your medical history at this stage, during the admissions process, or when you speak to a psychiatrist later on. I had to tell my story at each stage :roll but it was just so they could get a complete picture.
They counted my stay including weekends because I checked myself in, but I quickly came to meet people that did not get weekends counted. They were the people forced to stay there. Through my stay I met with a physician and psychiatrist to make sure I was doing well each day (minus the weekends). They checked my blood pressure daily because I have high blood pressure, but they tend to check everyone. I shared my room with another male who was mousy and quiet, so I didn't mind him being there. 
The food was actually delicious. I am a vegetarian and they were accustomed to meeting my needs and I never left feeling hungry. In fact I couldn't eat it all, and I am overweight so they were not skimping on my food to help me lose it. The staff was aware of my situation and attentive to my needs, but they held a professional distance and didn't interact much with patients unless they needed to. Except for one Sunday when many of the male staffers joined the patients for a football game. Nothing else was going on and the place was dead, so I doubt a supervisor would have minded.
The patients came from all walks of life and had a variety of issues. One patient received shock therapy which surprised me as I didn't realize it was used anymore, but she told me later that it was really the only thing that helped to stabilize her and that she felt like it was only used as a last option. The psychiatrists did not rush me during our sessions and they did not seem uninterested or wishing they were somewhere else. They gave me courtesy so I made sure to give them the respect they deserved. I thanked them and said please when appropriate, which I think went a long way.

It is not an easy experience. All states have different regulations and all hospitals have different policies. We were locked onto a floor but we were escorted to make soda runs and given gym access and a chance to get fresh air. Do not be afraid of getting yourself help if you need to do so. Feel free to message me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

I have been contemplating the same thing... mental hospital *nudge,nudge* or living on the streets. I basically an unemployed manchild without any insurance or friends to lean on. I feel like I am on borrowed time and I am running out of it. Selective mutism equals limited social skills and social life.

Basically, if life squeezes me into smaller boxes of decisively more miserable and lonelier existance... 

I don't have no animals. The only despair would be losing the internet and access to history books and other personal freedoms.


----------



## akt

thanks... I've been reading the hospital (ER) here isn't too good, my dad has been to the ER here a few times recently and they never really take care of him or do much... so I don't think I'll check in (just fear of them not letting me out or not handling me like a person). Maybe if the hospital was a bit better here. 

right now I'm trying to get some government benefits/assistance (not going too well either), one thing is welfare to work program... I made post a few days ago they seemed to look down on me because I didn't have references. when I was there I overheard some other people applying to volunteer, so I thought that might be a good idea... funny, I then found an online application to volunteer at the mental hospital..so I applied; haven't heard back yet, but it would be funny if it did work out.


----------



## Rest or Real?

All I am going to say is make damn sure well you need to be there before you attempt to get evaluated and placed. Some are so overcrowded they won't even show you intake unless you tell them you are actively pursuing suicide. Just, be sure it is what you want. Even if you check in voluntarily, they may deem you unstable for trying to leave after a day or so just because you find it isn't for you. I've been three times, so this is what I have picked up in my experience. YMMV and sh*t.

Edit: Only once did I not check myself in.


----------



## scarpia

DON'T DO IT. It's the freaking REAL LIFE Hotel California - you can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave. 

First of all, a real psych hospital won't take anyone unless they are an iminent danger to themselves or others. You probably won't be able to get admitted unless you try to kill yourself. Then you have to somehow prove that you will never hurt yourself or anyone else ever again before they let you go.

I got in by punching a child molester. Charged with simple assault - then accused of being delusional. I was sent for a 90 day evaluation, found incompetent to stand trial and insane. The charge was dismissed and I was locked up in the hospital for another 2 years. They tried to force drug me with antipsychotics - they LOVE to drug you with those - but lost the court case. In my state they need to win a hearing to force drug. When they lost all the appeals to drug me they just let me go.


----------



## AK32

No, but there have been times when I've thought about it.


----------



## zookeeper

akt said:


> also - would I be able to check myself out? as long as i'm not a harm to myself or others, I should be able to leave? I did some searching and read if they do give me any medication I would have to stay 3 weeks to see if it works, is that true? I ask because I have cats here that I need to feed and clean up after so I can probably only be out 2 days max (my parents can't/won't do it - which is part of my problems right now). unless they let me check in and out daily? sorry, just wondering if anyone knows how it might work.


I can't speak to the financial aspects of it, because I have no idea how things work down there (nor am I interested in understanding - universal health care works just fine for me :yes), but I'd advise against going there for anything other than severe suicidal thoughts or impulses. People don't get help in a psych ward, it's just a holding tank to keep people from hurting themselves or someone else. You might talk to the doctor once, _maybe_ twice, to be assessed for risk of suicide or violence, and then it's back out the door.

The only advantage there might be (that I can see, anyway) is that they might make referrals to treatment and/or therapy and you might get to avoid some of the waiting lists or fees because it's on a doctor's order. But all that will depend and there's certainly no guarantee.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Noca

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> good luck. you probably need some form of insurance or money to get into a psych ward and have a psychotic break to be admitted.


not here in the land of the free, cough Canada, where it actually takes care of its citizens. I've gone to the psych ward 6 times now, stayed in patient for 3 of them totaling about 1.5 months I guess.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

I might have to, someday, the contemplation is kinda fermenting. An inability to drive, an inability to communicate, an inability suck down my pride admit I am walking on a pair of broken crutches, and inability to get employed again. 

I might find myself the object of abandonment.


----------



## blue the puppy

never checked in, but have been involuntary. from what i understand (i could very well be wrong), when you're voluntary you have the right to go unless you are deemed by staff to be a danger to yourself/others. i think they're more "easy" on those who have checked themselves in (in terms of being deemed a danger), though that may just depend on the hospital.

however, being hospitalized is EXPENSIVE. especially if you go the private route. if you lack insurance, i would see what your county public health can offer. they may be able to set you up with insurance, or get you into a public hospital (which would be substantially less expensive), or both.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

When I was in high school I was partially hospitalised. It was a day program, I didn't feel like it helped at all, the shrink was horrible. I recommend you find a good place. I don't think you should try it with no insurance and no income though.


----------



## Meli24R

Zyriel said:


> It is very expensive :/ place I was at when I was younger was like 2k a day I "think" insurance paid it all though.


Yeah some of them are ridiculously expensive. My sister was put in a place for about a week (maybe less) I don't remember how much it cost, but my parents' insurance wouldn't cover it all and they ended up having to pay 1k out of pocket. It was very unfortunate my family couldn't afford to keep her in there longer because I think that it was actually helping her.


----------



## guppy88

akt said:


> can't believe I'm asking this. but I have alot going on in my life now and I'm really stressed and feel more of a nervous wreck than usual. I've actually been thinking about maybe checking into a mental hospital or something.
> 
> I don't have insurance, no job, no income - would they even give me proper treatment? and long term treatment? Maybe get me the therapy and such I've needed?
> 
> also - would I be able to check myself out? as long as i'm not a harm to myself or others, I should be able to leave? I did some searching and read if they do give me any medication I would have to stay 3 weeks to see if it works, is that true? I ask because I have cats here that I need to feed and clean up after so I can probably only be out 2 days max (my parents can't/won't do it - which is part of my problems right now). unless they let me check in and out daily? sorry, just wondering if anyone knows how it might work.


It's a great place to find a boyfriend every once in a while.


----------

